# Recall gone downhill at 4 years old



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm sure lots of people will chime in with much more knowledge than me, but I would say that if he recall has deteriorated, perhaps he needs to lose a bit of freedom until his recall is more reliable. Walk him with a really long line and practice his recall. Work up to letting him drag the long line and when you call him once if he doesn't respond, pick up the line and "reel him in". 

I remember my dog trainer saying that a dog learns very quickly that they can ignore you if you aren't in a position to enforce the command. By calling him repeatedly without being able to assure he responds, he learns to ignore. One command and if no response, help the dog to comply.

And, ahem, we'd LOVE to see a picture of your sweet Polo!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree with the long line. All these new unfamiliar places are a lot more reinforcing than you or your treats seem to be. Every time he chooses to take his time or blow you off he is learning that he can. 

I would also suggest not calling him for anything he doesn't enjoy, go get him. And when you are out on those walks always let him go back to play again after recalling him. Again, don't call him to go home, go and get him or just gently bring him in on his line. Calling a dog in from the yard, or to do something he doesn't want to do will break down your recall.


----------



## Jayden (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. 

brianne - I think you're right, he may need to lose a bit of the freedom. I just feel a bit guilty keeping him on a lead when he is stuck in the apartment for parts of the day alone. But the long lead is a great idea. 

Also, solinvictus, thanks for that. It's a good point that I think I sometimes overlook. Also, on a related note, I watched this youtube video as well about how body language can also affect recall. Attached the link for anyone else who is interested. 





And brianne - You said to send a picture, but I couldn't help myself and uploaded 3 &#55357;&#56860;


----------

